# Golden Gate Bridge nit



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Why has the bridge system been able to get these nice automated gates in for the west deck, so they can open them with ease (a push of the button?) each weekday at 3:30. But now they don't have anyone that goes out to the gate who can take down the portable signs they put up each day telling people that the west deck is closed?


----------



## bogusdalien (Oct 3, 2012)

*Repaving at Cavallo Point?*

I was riding on the lower Conzelman service road the other day and was surprised to see the repaving of the road. I say surprised since there were no signs at the top, though I welcome smoothing out of this section of the road, which is a nice alternative to Alexander Ave. 

Does anyone know if the project is complete or if the asphalt is passable?

Edit: equipment was clear as of 10/3 but it doesn't look like it's been striped yet. There are a couple of tracks in the road from before the asphalt cured - it made it look as if there had been a cyclocross race there!


----------

